# Aikido/Iaido update!!



## Spinedoc (Apr 16, 2015)

So, thought I would post an update about my Aikido and MSR training. As you know, I've been taking Aikido for awhile now and a few months back started Muso Shinden Ryu. There are so many similarities, that they are quite complementary to each other. I've noticed that my flexibility continues to improve, and that while I thought I had a good balance….it's not as good as I thought as MSR exposes that quite quickly. 

My aikido sensei stated that over the past 2 months, I have progressed rapidly, and that it seemed like something "clicked" for me. Now, some of the other senior aikidoka are thinking about Iaido as well. 

So, in summary, it seems to be enhancing and improving my Aikido significantly….

Bonus notice is, as I stated last year, my golf game is improving….now even more so with both arts.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 17, 2015)

Spinedoc said:


> So, thought I would post an update about my Aikido and MSR training. As you know, I've been taking Aikido for awhile now and a few months back started Muso Shinden Ryu. There are so many similarities, that they are quite complementary to each other. I've noticed that my flexibility continues to improve, and that while I thought I had a good balance….it's not as good as I thought as MSR exposes that quite quickly.
> 
> My aikido sensei stated that over the past 2 months, I have progressed rapidly, and that it seemed like something "clicked" for me. Now, some of the other senior aikidoka are thinking about Iaido as well.
> 
> ...


Doc that is fantastic you have found arts that are a good match for you and you are able to put well together!  Nice to hear  Oh and but I must draw your attention to Club Rules last paragraph.. NO swords permitted on the fairways! (sshhhh.. I think you can keep them in your trolley though ) Jx


----------

